# Ilona Watches?????



## SAR (Jun 11, 2008)

Does anyone have any info on a watch company called Ilona. I come up pretty much empty handed but I believe its a swiss compnay.

They have a dive watch I am interested in.

Thanks in advance for any help

Spencer


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

SAR said:


> Does anyone have any info on a watch company called Ilona. I come up pretty much empty handed but I believe its a swiss compnay.
> 
> They have a dive watch I am interested in.
> 
> ...


1 Feist Ilona Uhren und Schmuck. (03 41) 3 38 49 11. Bornaische Str. 128. 04279 Leipzig. 51.295483 12.386029. 1,75 km from Markkleeberg, Leipziger Lan

I think the above is more like the site for a watch shop!!!

Looked up in Switzerland - and there is no ILONA company that makes watches.

In my opinion a brand that doesn't have a web site/presence on the Internet, should not be considered.

EVEN Mickey Mouse Watches have a web site :lol: :lol:


----------



## singingkevin (Dec 16, 2009)

SAR said:


> Does anyone have any info on a watch company called Ilona. I come up pretty much empty handed but I believe its a swiss compnay.
> 
> They have a dive watch I am interested in.
> 
> ...


----------



## singingkevin (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Spencer I have an Ilona gents wind up (1 jewel)I reckon it is from the early 1970s base metal (brass) case chromed I think this brand must have been purely a budget brand name models like this one quickly disappeared when the quartz watch became cheap.

Regards Kevin


----------

